
Serial Swatter/Stalker Mir Islam Arrested for Allegedly Dumping Body in River - spzx
https://krebsonsecurity.com/2018/12/serial-swatter-and-stalker-mir-islam-arrested-for-allegedly-dumping-body-in-river/
======
wallace_f
With all the luxuries and opportunities of the modern world it's odd to me
that anyone would be this deranged. You'd have to be particularly irrational,
or sadistic.

~~~
seibelj
Even if only 0.1% of the population are true sociopaths, that still means
1/1000 people simply don’t feel empathy. What motivates this type of
individual is often very different than the majority of people.

I don’t think I’ve known any sociopaths but I worked with pathological liar
with grandiose visions of himself. He would compulsively tell stories that
were obviously untrue, like getting a $100,000 tip for delivering a pizza, or
his college professor telling him that he was smarter than all the students so
completing a degree would be a waste (explanation for dropping out). He would
also lie about the tiniest things routinely, even when it didn’t help him.
This was in fast food, and he was the manager.

It doesn’t matter how modern society is, these sorts of people will always
exist.

~~~
chillacy
Supposedly psychopaths usually have a history of being on the receiving end of
trauma or abuse as a child though, which suggests some possible environmental
factors. Doesn’t change your main point but I thought I’d point out that it’s
not 100% genetic, and we may be able to reduce psychopathy

~~~
PavlovsCat
"An ounce of prevention", indeed.

> If a child finds no response in this "dance of the eyes," it is just as
> fear-inspiring as a physical threat. Murder is therefore not only a physical
> act but a psychic one as well.

> When children are exposed to this kind of inner terror they must do
> everything possible to survive. This leads to what Ferenczi (1984) described
> in 1932 as the transformation of anxiety and terror into a feeling of
> security. This process originates in a social environment that allows adults
> to exploit children's dependence in order to advance their own feeling of
> self-worth and leads children to quickly reject their own feelings and
> perceptions for the sake of preserving their vitally essential bond with the
> care-giving adult. A child does this by submitting totally to the adult's
> expectations. Ferenczi puts it as follows:

> > "Children feel physically and morally helpless; their personality is not
> sufficiently consolidated for them to be able to protest even in their
> thoughts. The adult's overwhelming power and authority makes them mute,
> often robbing them of their senses. Yet their fear, when it reaches a peak
> of intensity, automatically forces them to submit to the will of the
> aggressor, to intuit and obey his every wish, to forget themselves entirely,
> to identify totally with the aggressor."

> Such identification not only causes victims to ally themselves with their
> victimizers but to idealize them as well. In the eyes of the victim the
> victimizer appears to be a source of security. At the same time the victim
> begins to feel his or her pain as weakness because the victimizer forbids
> these feelings. If he were to become aware of his victim's pain, he would
> feel guilty. That is something the victimizer must avoid by inflicting
> further violence. Yet the pain and resulting rage persist in the victim,
> only this time the rage is turned against the self, which is now experienced
> as foreign. It is part of the normal process of adaptation to direct this
> rage against the external stranger. The ubiquity of this phenomenon
> determines the course of human history.

\-- Arno Gruen, [http://arnogruen.net/the_need_to_punish_--
_article_by_arno_g...](http://arnogruen.net/the_need_to_punish_--
_article_by_arno_gruen.pdf)

~~~
wallace_f
Thank you for this comment; it led me to read a bit of Gruen after. I've yet
to read what I believe to be such an accurate description of phenomena of the
kinds of evil and hatred continually found in society throughout history. And
I say this as someone who has experienced the receiving end of very real and
detrimental hatred, stalking, and what is basically oppression.

The Wikipedia has a terse synopsos of these ideas.(1)

1-[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arno_Gruen](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arno_Gruen)

